# Very loose stools



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi everyone. I have a question about my new puppy. He has been having very loose stools for a couple of days. I and my vet feel it is his food. I held his food away from him yesterday and it seemed to clear up. What do you feed your puppy/dog? Any suggestions? I have him on Purina Pro puppy which the vet game me. 
Judy


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

What did your breeder have him on? Could it be from switching food?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

How quickly did you switch your puppy from what your breeder was feeding to the new food?


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I would feed him a very bland homemade diet for a couple of days until this clears up. i.e., boiled white rice and a bit of boiled shredded chicken. My dog had very loose stools as a puppy after staying at the dogsitter's the first time, and it deteriorated into bloody colitis very rapidly and he became very ill. I would watch this closely.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Most vets (from what I've read) recommend a diet of boiled chicken and rice to deal with diarrhea. Did you vet recommend a kibble to switch too?
There is another thread on here that talks about various commercial foods that you might want to take a look at.

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lexi just got over that problem, and they feel that it was a food allergy, although she was also throwing up. She was fed boiled chicken, rice and yogurt and it cleared up. Good luck.


----------



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

Thank you all for your help. I took a sample into the vet today and nothing showed up in it. That was a good thing. They now think it has to do with the Sentinel tablet they gave him. They said sometimes that happen's. Wish I knew that before they gave it to him. I will try the chicken and rice. He was on the food the breeder sent with him for 2 full days then I added the pro puppy to it and now it is just the pro puppy. I did the same thing for Katie and didn't have these result's. Guess I am going chicken shopping tonight. 
Judy


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I hope he gets better.

Just watch closely when you reintroduce the ProPlan. He may be allergic to something in it, and you may need to switch foods or start an elimination diet to see what is causing the reaction. Gucci went from Royal Canin, to ProPlan......to Fromms......to Merrick and NOW I make everything homemade. I don't feed her commercial dog food anymore, I got sick of something going haywire with the foods, or she wouldn't eat for days, or tearing or scratching, etc..

Let us know how it goes!

Kara


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

I hope your pup is doing better. Nico eats Pro Plan without a problem (other than pickiness), but his cousin (a pup from the same breeder and the same lines born 12 hours before him who lives nearby) had very loose stools that her vet said were from the Pro Plan. She got a chicken and rice diet for a couple weeks and then they tried a variety of kibbles before landing on one that worked. I forget what they ended up with, but it was the adult formula of a food where the puppy formula gave her loose stools. The good news was that she was otherwise happy and healthy throughout the loose stool ordeal. I guess every pup is different with what they can tolerate.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Actually, The food made for "puppies" has more "fat" in it, which may affect the stools. If you are feeding a Puppy blend, talk to your vet about switching to an adult one, that might help. But I wouldn't switch from puppy to adult without consulting your vet to make sure the nutritional needs are being met.

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I went to my local 'all natural' pet store yesterday & was asking the lady about my dogs loose stools. She recommended this product called Fresh Digest daily digestive aid. Its an enzyme & prebiotic formula. So we will see how they do on it. I am so tired of bum washes so i hope this helps.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Pro Plan is a very good food. I would bet it is the Sential, alot of pups have digestive problems when different drugs or foods are added. I would do the Chicken and rice for a day or so, then re-try the Pro Plan. If it is still loose I would go with another food.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have to tell you all a sad story about how rotton a mommy I am!! Lexi has been eating the same food for most of her life. she always pooped once or twice a day - but very small little marbles. She was always calm, quiet and lovey. 
She recently had started with the throwing up and diarhea so the vet put her on a different food, thinking that it was an allergy, and also suggested yogurt at each of her meals - WELL>>>>> Lexi now poops normal 3-4 times a day and is the happiest, most cheery and playful than I have ever seen her! I think that all along we have been constipating this poor baby!!! I love the new Lexi - not so much the extra poops - but I'll take it to see her so happy and playful!!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Thats great news!!! What food are you feeding her Laurie?


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I dont REALLY mind all the butt washes but when you have 3 dogs who poop 3-5 times a DAY, its a little much!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

We went from the vet script SO to another one that the vet recommended, also have to get it from them(I think it is CD??). She said that if Lexi tolerates this one well, we can then put all three on it as it will still help Lily with her crystals problem. It just blows my mind how all along we thought that as normal for her to poop like that, and now she is so different!! 
Laurie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Laurie,

Keep an eye on foods with beet pulp in it, that slows the stools from passing. I hope the new food really helps. I'm with you, I would rather deal with more stools and a happy dog, then a sluggish one with hard stools.

Kara


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kara,

I am with you on the beet pulp and will not give my dogs food that has it.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LuvMyHavanese said:


> I went to my local 'all natural' pet store yesterday & was asking the lady about my dogs loose stools. She recommended this product called Fresh Digest daily digestive aid. Its an enzyme & prebiotic formula. So we will see how they do on it. I am so tired of bum washes so i hope this helps.


Just revising an old thread instead of starting a new one..... "loose stools" is exactly what I've been getting from Sammy since Saturday. Diarhhea actually, very runny. Poor guy was going all over our bedroom floor at night and here and there in the house during the day. I'd have to get up and clean it up, wipe his bum, try not to gag and then get back to sleep. I preferred having him loose in our room than in his crate where he would have no doubt pooped and well..... you can imagine the rest! uke:

He was also puking bile for 2 days, so I brought Sammy along with Ricky to Ricky's vaccine appt. this past Tues. It had been going on 4 days that Sammy had this problem and I was quite concerned. He wasn't eating much either, but his behaviour was as usual and he was playing with Ricky. I'm glad he saw the vet because she urged me to have him on an IV and stay at the clinic, but because he wasn't totally dehydrated, I didn't really have to go that route.

I didn't want to do that unless it was REALLY necessary, so I asked what I could do and she recommended I feed the burger and rice, small qtys., several times/day and watch him. The poor guy is still quite irritated and I've had to cut off some hair to make cleanup easier on me and on him, so he's quite "exposed" for now! He has been eating the rice/burger like it was filet mignon and the runs have stopped. He's also on a med, but can't remember the name of it right now.

I'm not worried now, but there were a couple of days that I wasn't too sure how little Sammy would do. Bloodtests showed nothing wrong so it's likely something out of the blue.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Poor Sammy and poor you, Marj! I know exactly what you are going through.

One of my girls picked up something at a dog show and it spread through all the dogs so fast. We had diarrhea and vomiting for weeks, but no one acted poorly, so except for messy hair I wouldn't have been able to tell who it was. I confined them to the dog room (easy floor to clean) during the worst part of it. It was awful. Unfortunately, my all black dog (Carlito) had so much hair that I didn't realize how irritated he had gotten. He also needed to be shaved. And we spent hundreds of dollars on tests and never had any conclusive results so they just named it "dog show crud."

Get well soon, Sammy! I'm glad he's acting OK. That's reassuring a bit.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Marj, it is pumpkin season and I have always been told to feed that to your dogs when they have the runs.

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Except it comes out just as orange as it goes in and it stains! I did that and it took some heavy, harsh bleach along with wear & tear to get it off our floor. Pumpkin can be good because of the fiber, but when they have the Hershey Squirts, it is really nasty.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Marj!
Hope Sammy feels better soon!

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

lol, Marj- NEVERMIND about the PUMPKIN! Kimberly, good heads up! I haven't tried it on my girls as the only issues we had was when Dora was little and we finally found a good dog food!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amanda, the squirts are bad, but I can't even begin to tell you how disgusting orange squirts are.

Free tip: Did you know pumpkin is also good for constipation?


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Marj, i am glad to hear Sammy feels better. My dogs wont touch pumpkin. Good thing i guess. I am glad that doesnt happen to us when we eat pumpkin pie!!

Kimberly do you have another suggestion to give them for the squirts? or is it just a change in diet?


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Kimberly, i just noticed that you are at post 4,000!!! Wow!! 

Is that, um, good or bad?


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Marj...I glad to hear that Sammy is feeling better..

You know Nigel and Laurie's Logan, went through the same thing...I think the vet decided that they probably ate something that didn't agree with them...like maybe something outside...

They are like little kids..always putting everything in their mouths.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Poor Sammy, glad he is doing better Marj. 

I'm so glad he did not have to stay at the vets on the IV even though we know its best for them it has to be soooo hard not to be with them when they are not feeling good.

Give Sammy some extra belly rubs from all of us.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LuvMyHavanese said:


> Kimberly do you have another suggestion to give them for the squirts? or is it just a change in diet?


Most vets recommend chicken and rice or beef and rice. Some will suggest a 24 fast before you start that. Based on their training, I tend to lean towards their recommendations at the time.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

My mother in law has a shih tzu with every health problem, sometimes I wonder if it is munchausen (shhhh!!!) She always does baby food and rice when she thinks he has an upset stomach as well. I have had to drive her to the store at midnight to get baby food so this post is letting me vent 

See all my girls begging for people food has helped them have iron tummies!

Amanda


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Poor Sammy and poor Marj!!! 

I've had episode this past september where all three dogs would have various degrees of runs on and off. I finally too all three stool samples to the vet only to find out there was nothing wrong!!! That's when I switched to home cooked and all has been well since (knock on wood).


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I find that the boys have loose stools the day after I give them the heartworm medication .
So much has been writtten her about diet and food allergies etc.. on so many threads . I am not going to say much ---
I will say just one thing I think some vets recommend certain pet foods for financial reasons . Also some vets are just not aware of all the various kinds of food out there .. The market has become flooded the past two or three years - so much more to choose from .. 
I tried to feed the dogs what the breeders recommended but it did not work for my dogs .. 
The vet I go to now happens to be the the one who has the most information about what is best to feed your dog .. I was impressed with her knowledge and how they stress a healthy diet .. .. 
This has not been the ususal experience that I have had however ..in fact 
it made me wonder if vet school is like medical school where nutrition is not covered in much detail at all .. A lot of them seem to recommend that I/D stuff which I think is gross .. 
Griffin looked at me onetime like you have got to be kidding - I am not eating that stuff not to mention it had reached its expiration date and they did not even check !! Caching caching ..


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Marj, hope poor little Sammy feels better, which would also make YOU feel much better! I admire your strength...


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Marj, I hope Sammy feels better too. I have been fighting diarrhea with Missy also...have her on medicine now seems to have it under control. I am not sure if it is diet of what is going on. I would be up with her like every 2 hours during the night with her diarrhea, it didn't seem to be as bad during the day.....but a few nights of that and off to the vet we went. I took a stool sample, a couple of times, never showed anything.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree i remeber when asta had the squirts .. I took stool samp;es but based on his symtons and his malaise they went ahead and treated him ..;


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kimberly wrote: *"but when they have the Hershey Squirts, it is really nasty."*

Omg! I don't know whether to uke: or ound:ound::biggrin1: You are a hoot, you know that? 

As most of you know already, we are now dealing with Ricky, but at least Sammy's stools haven't been loose since Thurs. afternoon. In fact, I think he's now CONSTIPATED ! UGH ! He didn't have a bm. yest. and so far today, I dont' really know because I was either in bed or gone. I will go down onto the 'rocks' tomorrow morning, where the boys go do their thing and investigate. See what's been going on. At least Sammy has been sleeping full nights since Wed. and no spills in the house.

He's still loving the rice and beef but I'm going to add a touch of kibble tomorrow, just to see. He is still taking his meds 2x/day. Amanda, I knew about pumpkin and actually gave him some on Monday and again Tues., then I stopped because I also heard it could be an irritant since he had so much diarrhea. I'll probably start giving him some again in a couple of days.

I made plain yogurt last week and would like to give him a bit, hopefully to get the good bacteria back into his system, but again... it's hard to add stuff when you are trying to control things. I dont' want to mess things up.. so to speak.

Poor Sammy's bum was sooooo irritated yesterday and so I put a bit of Polysporin on there that the vet recommended I do. I could get an ointment from them, but if it's not necessary,... Yes, Cosmomsmom, the kaching kaching sound has been ringing around here all week!! :wof:

Thanks for your support everyone!!! :grouphug:


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Cosmosmom said:


> ...
> I will say just one thing I think some vets recommend certain pet foods for financial reasons . Also some vets are just not aware of all the various kinds of food out there .. The market has become flooded the past two or three years - so much more to choose from ..
> I tried to feed the dogs what the breeders recommended but it did not work for my dogs ..
> The vet I go to now happens to be the the one who has the most information about what is best to feed your dog .. I was impressed with her knowledge and how they stress a healthy diet .. ..
> ...


I so agree with this. My vet tried to recommend Hills, I pulled out the ingredient list of EVO and did a comparison then asked my vet why I should use Hills when EVO was so much better. Didn't have an answer for me. I've heard this from numerous people with their vets pushing Hills. I think they get some type of cash back incentive for every bag they sell. Also most vets are not nutritionists and know very little about it. Try going to www.dogfoodanalysis.com and see how they rate all the various dog foods by ingredients.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Kimberly wrote: *"but when they have the Hershey Squirts, it is really nasty."*
> 
> Omg! I don't know whether to uke: or ound:ound::biggrin1: You are a hoot, you know that?
> 
> ...


Too much beef can cause constipation. I know when feeding raw they say if your dog becomes constipated try chicken and if the stools are loose try beef. Not sure what dog food you were feeding but try something with fewer ingredients, I like Innova, Evo, Timberwolf. Just make sure you change the food over the course of about 10 days. Also remove all treats as well. I find 10 days does it for my guys. I usually feed Bogart 2 bags of Evo then switch to Timberwolf, then back to 2 bags of Evo, then a bag of Orijen, then back to 2 bags of Evo.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

DanielBMe, thanks for your input! I feed Orijen and use toppers such as cooked egg, cottage cheese, cooked carrots, chicken, sometimes beef, sometimes canned Wellness ... it depends what I have on hand and what is going on with their stools. I also make a 'stew' of sorts for them that they just love. It doesn't replace bought kibble, but is a great addition to it.

Here's a thread on some stew recipes for dogs :

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1748

In Sammy's case, it was definitely some bug he caught so the chicken and rice helped put him back on track as did the meds we had to give him. He had the runs for 5 days so we had to do something, as he was lethargic and his poor bum was in pain.

I am not tempted to try another kibble just yet, but not opposed to it either. The dogs are doing fine so far. 

Welcome to the forum, btw!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I found that when Bogart had a bout of loose stools, I suspect it was something he ate in the grass, I just took away his treats and chewies, and gave him half the amount of Evo I normally give and mixed in just a bit of pumpkin sauce. That did the trick pretty quick. I think sometimes we give the dogs some other food to cure the loose stools but in the same quantity. Just like people, when it occurs, you also need to cut down on the amount of food to put less stress on the stomach.

Good to hear he's back on track though.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I added pumpkin to their food and they liked it for a day or two but that was it ..
We are going some food challenges as well right now .. 
They no longer like the kibble even if I mix it in they pick it out or just leave it .
They had some immunizations and that seemed to put them off . Now I am adding rice water and extra rice .. as both of them had BM issues and they took turns at feeling a little punk .. I find the rice water added to the food works well .. 
You can add extra acidophilus by just buying the capsules ( Jarrow ) in a health food store and also the reutiri . It is good for the G I tract . I just open the cpasule and empty half in each of their dishes and then add the home cooked chicken soup .. They do not taste it .. You have to give it more than once however - it does take time ..
As to the pumpkin - you are right Kimberly - It is hard to get out .. and a yucky color 
As to the beef there is mixed feelings about beef some feel dogs are sensitive to it .. That is why you do not seem to find a lot of beef based dog foods .. chicken and lamb .. of course now the in thing is the duck and the venison and sweet potao . Cosmo really like the venison and tolerated it well ..
The other problem is the corn and the wheat - dogs do not need this .. 
As to the Hills - I have heard that before that the vet really pushes it ..
The past couple of years I have found that certain small independent pet stores know more about nutrition than the Vets .. I have a wonderful person in the desert - she is very well informed and only carries the best and she always gives samples so you do not have all this unused dog food lying around ..
Then there is the ongoing recall problem -- it is just a matter of time until something else is on the recall list ..


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Missy is now almost 5 months old, and she has had loose stools/diarrhea on and off since I got her (the first of October).

I have been to the vet 3 times and had 3 prescriptions of Metrocinazole and changed her diet.

*Is loose stools and diarrhea a food sensitive thing or could it be something else? Should I have some other test done?*

I have read this thread over and over and tried alot of things with her diet but everytime she comes off of the metrocinazole in a few days loose stools come and then diarrhea.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Marj, it is pumpkin season and I have always been told to feed that to your dogs when they have the runs.
> 
> Amanda


Amanda..

My Vet told me to give my Hav's pumpkin when the are constipated..which I have and it makes them go! And since it works so well I awlays keep a few cans on hand.

On occasion when they do get what I call the "runny-rumpers" I give them
Metronidazole (which is Vet prescribed). I also keep that handy, as it works really fast..

Does any one use baby wipes on their Hav? It's one on my emergency items that I keep close by and take in my backpack when we are out and about..


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Lynn, Kubrick had loose stools all the way up to 4.5 months when I switched him from Merrick's to Fromm's. Now his stool is great (I can't believe I just typed that, LOL)! I feed him Duck and Sweet Potato. I'm not sure what exactly it was in the Merrick's that was doing that to him but he also used to bite his paws constantly and now he doesn't do it anymore, so I do think it was a food allergy of some sort.

I would try switching foods. Keep in mind, though, that if it is an allergy, it will take a while for her stools to get better. With Kubrick it took about 2-3 weeks. It got better a little day by day but it wasn't until maybe a month later that I would say it was perfect. Biting his paws stopped maybe a month or so later (it took longer than the stools, though).

Good luck!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Lynn,

What food are you feeding? Keep in mind constantly changing food can cause an upset tummy as well.

I would suggest a couple of things. One, try a very simple food such as the following http://www.naturapet.com/brands/california-natural.asp. This is a hypoallergenic dog food with a very very simple ingredient list. It's from the makers of Innova and Evo so the quality can be trusted.

Then stick to it for a couple of weeks. When you go off the med, you may have loose stools/diarrhea as a side effect of going off the meds. Stay off the med and stick to the food. You may even want to feed the food in smaller portions and feed three times a day instead of two. Also stay away from treats until you get it sorted out.

Give this a few weeks and see what happens.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice. I did take all the treats away, she still gets flossies to chew. I have been switching foods, trying to find something that she doesn't get diarreaha from. Now she is on rice/chicken or rice/chopped sirlon, tried to add Hill z/d autra allergen free food. Kibble is Canidae lamb and meal. 

At first she was on Royal Canin puppy kibble and I had a small Nautral Balance wet to it She was getting alot of treats at this time, so they could have been the problem.

She is almost always hungray, wants to eat everything so it is hard to stop and think before feeding her sometimes.

I did take her off the meds last friday, and stayed with rice/chicken-or beef adding Hills wet and she had a diareaha attack last night, poor baby. Within an hour 3-4 times, so I gave her a pill or it would have only gotten worst. 

So it maybe the Candidae kibble she started last couple of days. Anyway I am back to square one.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I'd stay away from the Hills and Royal Canin. I see a whole lot of different foods there and it just might be too much for her tummy. I know Bogart has a very sensitive stomach. I will usually introduce new food over the course of 10 days.

Also I would stick with beef/lamb. I find beef firms up the stools and chicken seems to loosen them up a bit. You definitely want to keep the diet as simple and plain as possible. I woudn't introduce anything new until she's been better for at least a week. Rather than giving a full pill, try half a pill. 

On a side note, my mom went to visit my dogs this afternoon to find a total mess of pee, vomit and diarehha. It appears Brando is now sick. Funny thing is he was perfectly fine this morning when I took him out for a walk. I think he might have eaten something in the snow. Poor guy


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

DanielBMe,

Thank you for all the advise, I need it. Iam so sorry to hear Brando is not feeling well. Let me know how he is doing when you get home.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Lynn,

I would take all the kibble or any store bought dog food away from her and just give her chicken and rice or lamb and rice and see how that goes.

Also, have you had her stool checked for worms?


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Pumpkin helps with the worms -


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

juliav said:


> Lynn,
> 
> I would take all the kibble or any store bought dog food away from her and just give her chicken and rice or lamb and rice and see how that goes.
> 
> Also, have you had her stool checked for worms?


I believe her stool was checked for worms, and I know we treated her for tape worms just to be sure. Is tape worms the same as worms?

Alot of her diarreaha attacks are during the night, like every 2 hrs she has diarreaha, then during the day she will be fine.

I have had her on rice/meat only and she started to get constipated.
With just a rice/meat diet, I worry she is not getting vitamins also needed.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Lynne,

When you feed rice/meat diet, you should also add veggies. There is an excellent book you might want to check out at your library or buy it on amazon it's called Dr. Pitcairn's Complete Guide to Naural Health For Dogs & Cats. It gives various recepies for home cooked and raw feeding and also gives a recepie for making your own supplement for your dogs. Here's a link to the book.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Well Brando seems back to normal....except for the bad gas that smells like burnt chicken lol but I can live with that ... for now. 

I once tried adding rice to Bogart's meal and it also just constipated him. I had a hard time figuring our the right mix of rice to meat. It was horrible. Never gave him rice again. 

It does seem odd that the diarrhea only hits during the night. Rather than giving a pill during the day try a half pill before going to bed to see if that helps her get through the night. If it's diarrhea I suspect crating won't help. But if it's just loose stools then it probably will. I usually take Bogart out just before going to bed. But I also noticed that once he learned to hold his poops longer the firmer they came out as well. 

I realize how exhasperating this is for you and how much guess work is involved. Best advice is stick to one plan for awhile rather than switching back and forth as mentioned earlier.

Tomorrow I'm starting Bogart and Brando on a raw diet. Hopefully it won't cause to much of an upset stomach during the switch.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

DanielBMe
Glad to hear Brando is back to normal, that sounded bad. 

You mentioned that about the rice portion to the meat....no one ever talks about the ratio of rice to meat, but too much rice, will constipate the dog. I have started to put 2 to 1 more meat than rice.

Julia
Thanks for the book infor, I just ordered it...I think it will help alot, thanks


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Lynn,

You are very welcome.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lynn, good luck with the food changes. Poor little Missy.  It's a shame that it's only the pills that seem to help her. For now, anyway. It would be nice to figure out just what is causing Missy to have this chronic diarrhea. 

Do keep us posted as to how things go, o.k.?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Lynn,

The reason I switched to homecooked (aside from food scare and Bugsy's pickyness) is that Brandy (my red standard) started to have diarrhea (back in early September) and I couldn't totally get rid of it. It would go away only to comeback. I added rice and chicken, gave her pepto but as soon as I would stop both, it would return. I took the stool samples of all three dogs to the vet to find there was nothing wrong with them. That's when I completely switched to homecooked. And guess what, the diarrhea cleared up in two to three days, for good!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Lynn,

I do 'homecooked' and I probably have Gucci on a 50% meat, 25% carb/25% veggie-fruit combo and her stools are fine.

I think switching food alot might be your problem, especially going from dry to wet, it is hard for them (esp. a puppy) to get the water intake just right.

Alot of people say when you start homecooked, you deal w/ some diarrhea or loose stools because the dogs STILL drink enough water to have the kibble pass.

Then again....there could be something that Missy's lil' body is deeming 'toxic' (like an allergen) in the kibble. I assume you aren't using kibble with beet pulp (that is used to counteract the diarrhea/toxins)

It IS alot of work finding the right diet or kibble. Although, if she is eating foods with water in them (homecooked) than she won't need as much water, etc. Have you stuck anything out for a few weeks to see if she adjusts?

Poor lil' Missy :kiss:

Kara


----------

